# Home made slapbrush



## BigRedFan (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey guys. I am in the process of repairing a spot in the ceiling where my foot went through. I am to the point where I need to apply the slapbrush texture to blend it in with the remaining wall

It is only a 1sq ft area so I really do not want to go out and buy a slapbrush

Are there any possible home made solutions


----------



## BigRedFan (Oct 9, 2012)

That is a picture of the area in question


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

That area is not ready for texture yet.


----------

